# Connecting Macbook to LG HDTV (RZ 32LZ55)



## harryhog (Dec 16, 2008)

I've recently bought a Macbook and have tried connecting to my LG HDTV. I previously connected a normal PC laptop using a VGA (at computuer) to DVI connection (on TV). 

I bought the macbook mini-DVI to vga connection to connect to the end of the existing cable. So...from laptop-tv connections were mini-div to vga, vga to dvi. This doesn't work, the tv doesn't even go to DPM mode.

There is another connection into the TV which is called RS 232C, but i've no idea what this is for.

Does anyone know how I can connect to this TV???

Thanks for your help,
Harry


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 16, 2008)

No need to post twice -- once is enough, and cross-posting usually doesn't fly well here.


----------



## harryhog (Dec 16, 2008)

massive apologies, new to this and saw a more suitable forum to add this post.


----------



## JeffCGD (Dec 18, 2008)

To continue using DVI: You need a mini DVI to DVI adapter (for image as DVI is, of course image only), and ideally an Optical audio out (TOS-LINK) cable for digital audio, though a standard 3.5mm audio to stereo RCA cable will work. That's all, although you might find the mini DVI to DVI adapter cable a little short so you may need an extra DVIDVI extension.

To use HDMI: You need a mini DVI to DVI adapter, as above, plus a DVI to HDMI adapter or all-in-one adapter cable. Plus the same options above for audio.


----------



## incoherent (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi JeffCGD. I can't get the audio to work. I connected a 3.5mm to RCA audio cable from the headphone port on the Macbook to the TV but the sound isn't coming out.

Would you, or anyone, know what to do? I'm at wits end.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 7, 2011)

When you plug the sound did you go into System Preferences->Sound pane, Output/Input tabs and select the correct port?


----------

